# Air Marshals Reportedly Kill Passenger At Miami Ai



## VinBin (Dec 7, 2005)

Man killed at Miami airport 
Sources say passenger claimed to have bomb

MIAMI - A passenger who claimed to have a bomb in a carry-on bag was shot and killed by a federal air marshal Wednesday on a jetway to an American Airlines plane that had arrived from Colombia, officials said.

Homeland Security Department spokesman Brian Doyle said the dead passenger was a 44-year-old U.S. citizen. NBC News’ Pete Williams said an official identified the man as Rigoberto Alpizar. 

It was the first time since the Sept. 11 attacks that an air marshal had shot at a passenger or suspect, he said. A witness said that the man frantically ran down the aisle of the Boeing 757 and that a woman with him said he was mentally ill.

The passenger, who indicated there was a bomb in the bag, was confronted by air marshals but ran off the aircraft, Doyle said.

The marshals pursued and ordered the passenger to get on the ground, but the man did not comply and was shot when apparently reaching into the bag, Doyle said.
more...http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10367598/

 <_<  I swear if anyone starts blaming the marshal for "excessive use of force"...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

They will...

It is bound to happen fact is someone died..never mind the Marshall was doing his job he still "Shot someone"Despite them disobeying a direct command, and then reaching to a bag that was to "contain explosives" they shot to save lives regardless even if there wasnt a bomb they were under the assumption he was "Armed and dangerous"

the public will twist it and turn it, CSI will dig through it he will be questioned in court, they will try to prove that his story isnt accurate...and in the end realize he followed policy and procedure...

Thats the reason I hated Law Enfrocement you were always in the wrong even when in the right..and always under the scrutiny of the public eye....


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2005)

My medic is a LEO, and we always laugh at all the dumbasses who can't follow simple commands like "stop", "put your hands up" and "freeze".  But it's sad that the LEO often pays for the perp's stupidity.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 7, 2005)

Shoot the Basta*d.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2005)

I love this part...



> *Man reportedly bipolar
> Gardner said she heard the woman say her husband was bipolar, a mental illness formerly known as manic-depression, and had not had his medication*




And the reason you let him get on an international flight from Quito, Ecuador is????  :unsure: 


BTW, I've been to Quito...and believe me when I say, I'd rather walk through a septic tank then go back there again.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep... front page on AOL this morning, "Did They Have to Shoot Him?" and "How Air Marshalls are Trained"

:sigh:


----------



## ptemt (Dec 8, 2005)

I feel for the Air Marshall whose training was used on someone who was not even the real deal.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 8, 2005)

Suicide by cop? You have to wonder if he was not "falling down".


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 8, 2005)

the part that hack me off is CNN was asking about Taser use instead.

Gee....the officer misses with the taser and sends 50,000 Volts into  the bomb....kinda defeats the purpose eh?

This is normal....just like the meth head that died in police custody the other day after being subdued by Wal-Mart Loss Prevention for shoplifting...............now it wasn't the fact he was high in meth, hyperthermic and FIGHTING ...it was the Taser that killed him...........Jeesh......people wonder why so many good cops leave the profession.

I am hear to tell you if a man claimed to have a BOMB, reached into his bag after repeated orders to STOP, Don't Move etc........ That is a good shoot.

Police Officers are sent to deal with a man that people cross the street to avoid and then have their actions judged from a distance.


----------

